# Thinking about buying a Drain Cleaning Machine



## Tair Plumbing (May 17, 2016)

I am about to purchase a drain machine and was looking at the k60 and k3800. Any thoughts on which would be better for my use or if there is another machine you guys would recommend. All the main lines in my area are 3 or 4 inch PVC with runs 80 feet or less.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Post an INTRO and someone might tell you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tair Plumbing (May 17, 2016)

Posted one several months back.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

The 3800 is more of a sink machine and compares more with the k50. The K60 is more inline against a spartan 300 or ridgid 6200.

Personally, I would buy a bare k60 with some spiral saw blades, 4 bladed cutters and 5' sections of cable. The cable will cost more but is way easier to use then the 15' sections and much more versatile and grabs roots better. 

Only place to buy the cable is AJ Coleman...ask for Chris


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Chris is da man for Ridgid at AJ Coleman.

Still haven't met Marvin, what a trove of information he holds.

If your roots are nasty you may want to go bigger with a machine.


----------



## QuadraPlex Nick (Oct 13, 2011)

If you are only doing main lines all day long, then a sectional machine like the K60 is a good choice. The K 3800 is a bit small for 3-4 inch lines. I wouldn't personally use a 1/2" cable in a 3" line unless you are just trying to stir up a soft stoppage.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Tair Plumbing said:


> I am about to purchase a drain machine and was looking at the k60 and k3800. Any thoughts on which would be better for my use or if there is another machine you guys would recommend. All the main lines in my area are 3 or 4 inch PVC with runs 80 feet or less.














I'd get a K-50 & a K-60 {assuming you have the budget for them both}. The bigger machine is your main line workhorse and the smaller K-50 is for smaller drain line inside like kitchen sinks. And if you get the small drum attachment for the K-50 which runs 5/16" cable, you will have {3} different size cables at your disposal; 7/8", 5/8" and 5/16".


----------



## stephenoday (Apr 13, 2017)

Gorlitz is probably my favorite 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

The best one would be a Electric Eel model N drum machine and you get the best of both worlds it is a drum machine that runs it's on sectional cable good for small drain and main lines :thumbsup:


----------

